# c21johnson has just posted the first custom rom for the dx2!!!



## meleii (Jul 18, 2011)

C21johnson just released the beta of his rom over at xda!

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1175243

Development is starting to look good.


----------



## ballisticevo (Jul 14, 2011)

installed and working flawlessly so far!


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Looks more like a theme.... eh i'll wait for bamf


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

I'd only flash if this one had the gingerbread theme...


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

Give The Guy A Little Credit At Least He's Showing Progress And Ya Gotta Start Somewhere. I Didn't Mind Flashing It And Finding The Bugs For Him, That's Gonna Make Him A Better Developer.


----------



## 1stx2 (Jun 21, 2011)

^word.........thanks man!


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

i know, i know, but it just looks delbloated... and grey... how is GREY better then blue...


----------



## religi0n (Jul 6, 2011)

ericerk said:


> i know, i know, but it just looks delbloated... and grey... how is GREY better then blue...


Buzz kill alert. Its great to finally have progress.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

religi0n said:


> Buzz kill alert. Its great to finally have progress.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


 Don't get me wrong i'm thrilled....


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Be patient guys!
It took until the DX's shelf life was reached for it to receive CM7 and Miui 0_o
I'm sure that you will see a change in pace now that the ball is rolling.
Be sure to donate to the developer!!
Not only does it show support, but it motivates him and other dev.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

rahh waiting SUCKS


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

ericerk said:


> i know, i know, but it just looks delbloated... and grey... how is GREY better then blue...


Eric You Do Know You Can Flash The Other Themes Including Stock Blue.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

what themes?


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

Here's The Link

http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1176


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

But but, theirs no gingerbread... theme


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

If You Want Gingerbread So Badly... Can You Edit The Framework? I Don't Wanna Sound Like An A$$ But As The Saying Goes, "If You Want It That Bad Make It Yourself."


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

i tried and failed...


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

So Try Again, And Ask For Help There's Plenty Of People I've Seen On Here That Don't Mind Helping Others Out. I'm Useless I Don't Know Anything About Programming And Editing The Framework.


----------



## bignasty407 (Jun 24, 2011)

okay seriously... i am pissed, you guys are very disrespectful. over the stupidest stuff too. "oh i dont like the color" dude seriously.. grow up man. pat the homie on the back for having a rom for the damn phone finally. im a themer, and will be gladly to theme for this rom/phone, instead of *****ing like a damn child, ask a question like a man.

would you like some help themeing the rom to look like stock GB? if so then pm me your g-talk info and lets get this ball rolling.


----------



## bignasty407 (Jun 24, 2011)

ballisticevo said:


> installed and working flawlessly so far!


+1!!! battery life is awesome too.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Done.


----------



## meleii (Jul 18, 2011)

"bignasty407 said:


> okay seriously... i am pissed, you guys are very disrespectful. over the stupidest stuff too. "oh i dont like the color" dude seriously.. grow up man. pat the homie on the back for having a rom for the damn phone finally. im a themer, and will be gladly to theme for this rom/phone, instead of *****ing like a damn child, ask a question like a man.
> 
> would you like some help themeing the rom to look like stock GB? if so then pm me your g-talk info and lets get this ball rolling.


+1 Totally agree there!!


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Btw i'm not on the rom, i just want a theme over stock x2


----------



## bignasty407 (Jun 24, 2011)

ericerk said:


> Btw i'm not on the rom, i just want a theme over stock x2


Ill need the files from a deodexed version. If you have that then send me an email with the files. Ill message you on gtalk.


----------

